# What if it is enlightenment?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

I've researched it and it seems like this might be enlightenment, forreal.
Maybe not for all of us, but you should really look deeper into it if you want to and see if it's more like your "symptoms".


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

You know, being enlightened? increases my Ego which in the past was shattered by bullies? so yes? I?m myself enlightened? would you be so kind as to link us towards this research material please?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Enlightenment and ego is like opposites
Sorry man, if it increases your ego I don't think it's enlightenment for you.
Enlightenment is about becoming your trueself, silencing the mind.

I'm not saying this is what this is, it's just a suggestion.
Researching enlightenment is a individual path, it's as easy as searching "enlightenment" on google and read about it.
Searching "Dr. David R Hawkins" is a good start, he's like a "expert" on it  He also won a nobel's prize for psychiatry advancement or something so I think he's legit.
Also read OSHO(a enlightened person's) story of enlightenment he explain's very same type of symptoms of "not being in the body" etc.

But I'll point you to other's who share same belief:

On http://www.answers.yahoo.com

A question was posted: "What's the most spiritual experience you've ever had?"

and a guy answered:

_a few yrs ago i was in my apt. all alone sitting on my couch when a thought popped into my head."God is everything,i don't exist". *the next moment the world starting looking like a Van Gogh painting.(*no drugs involved of any kind involved)I was blissed out for months(i was going to work,riding the bus,or whatever and the thought,"God is Everything" just kept running thru my mind) and knew what people were thinking(because i would say something and they would say How did you know?) plus i knew when things were going to happen(minor events) And people would sometimes get a contact high from being around me.and i ate almost nothing ,worked hard and always had energy. Note: even though it happened i never felt like i or the event was something special but actually felt like it was how things were meant to be. i think it faded pretty much away because no one around me was the same so i adjusted to them. Finally, if i had a choice between a billion dollars and the event. i chose the event. and im serious._

Lot's of this is atleast same with what I've experienced.

Another thing I found was at curezone.com

"Depersonalization is what spiritual seekers spend their whole lives trying to obtain"

Read more here: http://www.curezone.com/forums/fm.asp?i=21927#i

Tell me your opinions


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

... please do some more research mental.
This is not enlightenment.
However much you might want to believe that it is.

You would not need to keep asking these questions you would *Know* We would be free of the cycle of pain that we're so obviously still trapped in.
I study religion at my Uni. (no that doesn't make me an expert. it's not even my major, just my minor; but still, I have had to do a _lot_ of research on this) and I'm telling you that nothing in _my_ research has led me too think that this is enlightenment.

One main argument for this not being enlightenment is that you are still concerned with and trapped by your personal pain.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Well spirituality and religion is not the same at all. I've had experiences, of laughing attacks where I laugh of the ego of everyone, how fake everyone is behind their ego.
I've felt bliss at moments(opening of crown chakra), but I've been to scared to let it continue in fear of dying...
So this is most likely symptoms of DP/DR not enlightenment? =/

and what I mean is that, we're fearing it, cause we never seeked it, people who has spent their whole life in achieving it, isn't afraid of it at all, it's what htey have dedicated their lives to.
We haven't we have lived in the west in our ego's, so ofcourse we're scared once the ego get's problems...
but again, just a suggestion...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Mental! said:


> Well spirituality and religion is not the same at all.


Well they're the same for a great many people. It just depends.
I come from a christian mystic background so in my religious context there is a complete acceptance of that sort of experience. 
I remember talking about it with my dad since I was a small child.
I think that having DP/DR gives a different point of view.
It can be a step on the path.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Nobody can say "This is not enlightenment" with any certainty, so don't listen to what anybody else tells you. DP/DR is whatever you want it to be. For me it's a higher state of consciousness. You can call it a disorder and take synthetic psychoactive drugs your whole life to try and hide it, or you can call it enlightenment and use it to your advantage. Everything is relative. In more ways than one, DP has made me a better person.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah well for me it was like, at frst I wanted to be back in my ego and sometimes I managed but it was only for so and so long at a time there would always come back to where I questioned reality etc.
So I just said Ok WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS, and it seems like it can be a step towards enlightenment, it's no way FULL enlightenment, cause then you wouldn't feel bad. But, it's a step in the right direction one might say...


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

We?re all enlighten? although if our DR/DP was ever to end (cured) we?d all be *simple* humans again? now tell me how does that sound? I hide behide a mask? a mask called Ego? although I may remove the mask from time to time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

?enlightenment? ? MentallyIll please state what your ?understanding? of the word is please; is it where we?ve come to awake out of the state which is ?mind?? I often see emotions as chains around a human? we?re are limited to what the can do due to emotions? although this is a good and bad thing.

Are you hoping to ?waken up??


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Well enlightenment is waking up yeah, becoming one with all.
Realizing we're no diffferent, We're all a sea, each of one of is a drop in that sea.
What make's us different is our thoughts, our feelings, our bodies, but none of that is really you, it's what you believe to be you, you are really the one in the body, u are not your thoughts,y ou HAVE your thoughts, your feeling, therefor you are not your ego, you make your ego...


----------



## HalfAPerson (Aug 22, 2006)

Ludovico said:


> Nobody can say "This is not enlightenment" with any certainty, so don't listen to what anybody else tells you. DP/DR is whatever you want it to be. For me it's a higher state of consciousness. You can call it a disorder and take synthetic psychoactive drugs your whole life to try and hide it, or you can call it enlightenment and use it to your advantage. Everything is relative. In more ways than one, DP has made me a better person.


On the other hand, nobody can say "this IS englightenment" with any certainty either. I've had moments of bliss and felt comforted and at peace, but ultimately that fades away.

I think reading peoples' stories and heartaches in this forum provides evidence DP is not all "blissed out" happiness. Just _calling_ it happiness doesn't make it so. There's obviously a lot more to it, and I think that's what many of us are trying to figure out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

We?re all the same hard drives although we have different data input? ?simple?. Yet my hard drive?s rpm runs @ 7200 RPM and not the slow 5400 RPM; this makes me the over lord.



MentallyIll said:


> Well enlightenment is waking up yeah, becoming one with all.
> Realizing we're no diffferent, We're all a sea, each of one of is a drop in that sea.
> What make's us different is our thoughts, our feelings, our bodies, but none of that is really you, it's what you believe to be you, you are really the one in the body, u are not your thoughts,y ou HAVE your thoughts, your feeling, therefor you are not your ego, you make your ego...


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> We?re all the same hard drives although we have different data input? ?simple?. Yet my hard drive?s rpm runs @ 7200 RPM and not the slow 5400 RPM; this makes me the over lord.


My computer says it has a 'high-speed bus' 
but I can't use it to get a ride downtown. Isn't that disingenuous of it?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

800mhz is high... :roll:

Blah "Do a barrel roll". :lol:


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Ludovico said:


> Nobody can say "This is not enlightenment" with any certainty, so don't listen to what anybody else tells you. DP/DR is whatever you want it to be. For me it's a higher state of consciousness. You can call it a disorder and take synthetic psychoactive drugs your whole life to try and hide it, or you can call it enlightenment and use it to your advantage. Everything is relative. In more ways than one, DP has made me a better person.


How do you use DP to your advantage? And how has it made you a better person? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

peacedove said:


> How do you use DP to your advantage? And how has it made you a better person? If you don't mind me asking...


I use DP to my advantage in a few ways.

I have no fear of anything anymore. I can be walking downtown in a shady neighbourhood carrying a $3000 mixer, come across a group of 5 skeezy meth addicts and I don't bat an eye. Nobody will mess with you if you arent afraid of them.

I feel as though I am superior to most people on a spiritual level. My spiritual beliefs aren't just a theory that I read in some book - I've actually experienced my beliefs and therefore they are real.

I'm much more confident with the opposite sex since my depersonalization. I have the attitude 'I've been through the toughest, most insanely life changing experience that anyone possibly could and I am fine. What could I possibly be nervous or afraid of after that?'.

DP has made me a more ethical, responsible person. I think about my actions before I carry them out. I am much more empathetic towards others and I am not nearly as quick to judge people. Sure, I still have moments of anxiety and fear based on my DP and my DR still catches me off gaurd sometimes - but it's not all bad.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

We can't help but look for alternatives to what DP really is can we.

A defence mechanism, that's all.

BB


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Black Box said:


> *A defence mechanism*, that's all.
> 
> BB


Amen :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

i believe "being superior" is just bullshit, everyone's value is the same, even the meth addicts you met on the street 
But if you can use it as a advantage to kill your fears, that's great


----------



## Ni Hi Li St. (Jul 1, 2006)

Sorry if this is long, but there are a couple of things that I want to respond with. First, I want to point out that one of the most basic characteristics of DP/DR is that it is rooted from anxiety and fear. I'm sure that any monk, swami, or whatever would tell you that enlightenment cannot exist as long as one has any semblance of fear. Ludovico, I know that you've said that you don't feel afraid of anything anymore, but hear me out.

For a long time, I thought I felt the same way, and I thought I was totally over the trauma that gave me DP/DR in the first place. It originated from just a TV show, and watching it years later did nothing. A few weeks ago, a nightmare related to that show randomly popped in my head and it left me completely paralyzed upon waking. My point is that I believe that I still have subconscious fear of what traumatized me. Perhaps when I'm conscious, I believe that my head is able to run away and not get the physical sensation of any fear. It's still there though, and it doesn't sound like real courage to me.

I'm not saying that your case is the same as mine. But I mean, if you truly aren't afraid of anything (and enlightened), then if anything, you wouldn't have DP/DR. I apologize that I'm not able to speak out of fact rather than belief, but from these past experiences (and much reading), I've come to the conclusion that DP/DR can best be cured if one is able to recognize, admit, and overcome one's own unconscious fears. Now I don't want to sound like I'm suspecting you of denial of your fears or anything, I just wish you to be cautious.

One more thing I want to point out is that an important part of enlightenment is self-discipline, and I've read in many places that self-discipline comes hand in hand with self-awareness. Now here, I'm sure that many people will agree with me here that self-awareness and DP/DR doesn't really coexist with all the talk about brain fog, autopilot, and all.

Here, I want to share one experience I had regarding this; part of my DP/DR era was during my teenage angst phase a couple years back. At that time, I didn't even know what depersonalization disorder was, but looking back on it, it was a time when a lack of self-awareness brought me much trouble. There were many moments when I dissociated from thinking about the consequences to my actions. These were mainly in forms of insults to other people or inappropriately expressing my moments of angst. The main problem was that I didn't even notice this was a problem at the time. It wasn't until years later (when I read up on DPD), when I finally realized that I was being a total douche during this period in time. The fact of the matter was that I dissociated from responsible thinking as well as the possible guilt that I should have felt afterwards, which is definitely not self-awareness, self-discipline, nor enlightenment.

I read that you (Ludovico) said that you're more responsible for your actions, and that's great. My point is that during my teenage angst period, I thought I was as well, but just couldn't admit these horrible things to myself. Maybe you pulled some sort of compensatory factor regarding ethics, but my point is that if you truly are more responsible for your actions, then you'd have more self-awareness. I don't know, that doesn't really sound like DP/DR to me. :?

In all, enlightenment is about understanding more about and acquiring more awareness of one's own unconscious. Just like the subject of fear, there is a vast sea of unconscious elements that we don't know about, and I believe that DP/DR is what's making this shadow cloud us even more making us less enlightened actually.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Enlightenment is about becoming non-attached, many would mean this is detatchment, but no, there are no opposites.
Just as heat exist, but cold doesn't, cold is lack of heat.
So non attached mean that you can still do what you WANT to, because you want to, not because you feel like you HAVE to or else you'll be dissapointed.
Just that would help many of us, non attached to your ego, EGO is suffering.
Then LIVING in the now would end all stress, DP/DR people live in the future and past at the same time which end up in what Lostsoul defines as "dreaming" which is A GREAT WAY TO DESCRIBE it, DP/DR is like dreaming.
Thinking is suffering, believing is suffering take life as what it is, great, beautiful, loving Too achieve this you must disconnect the ego by being non attached to it.
This will kill all your fears, fear's is ego.
FAKE EVIDENCE APPEARING REAL, nothing to do with the truth(enlightened people know this), even if you believe your going crazy, in reality your not, think about it, you've spent so long in this you'd be crazy already if that was the case.
If your not attached, you can't be afraid of losing, it's actually the stress, worry and anxiety that cause these symptoms.

I firmly believe this is the start of enlightenment, atleast for some of us, I can't speak for anyone, only my experience...
The reason I put out this topic is to make people think and just keep an open mind instead of believing their mentally ill and suffer.

End suffering by ending your thinking  it doesn't mean you can't think, but your not a prisoner to your thoughts, become the consciousness(soul) and be the observer of your thoughts.
Remember you are not your thoughts, but that's what ego thinks.

And now many will claim "BUT IM NOT EGO", because when you think of ego, you think of a self centered evil person, it's not.
Ego is the animal in us, survival and status, not our spirit
So no, your not your ego, but u hide behind it, your ego is just as much you as the clothes you wear...
Ego is the one thinking you should wear those clothes because that's normal, ego is the one saying you need the things society has programmed your ego to believe.
Deep inside in your soul, you know this is not true. EVERYONE OF US has this inside of us, it's about becomming aware of it and waking up.

It's up to you, keep believing ur hope is lost, ur mentally ill and is going to die with this, or be open minded and research a little out of the field of medicine and mental illnesses, most mental illnesses are products, not truth 

atleast I know that this way of living has ended my dp/dr, my panic disorder, my obsessive compulsive disorder, and immediately I start living in my thoughts it comes back immediately. 
These are 3 "disorders" doctors can't fucking do shit about except for put you on medicine for the rest of your life, and tell you "Learn to live with it".
Cause they got no fucking clue, it's like Gandhi said "no medicine can heal the human body".

I suggest reading more into it, try to understand what it says, at first it seemed so way off for me too, but after understanding it and trying it out I truely get it 

Read things from enlightened teachers, EVERYONE agree's these people are SOO right, but living that way is like "impossible" lol, why is this? because your ego believes it's impossible.

I don't write this because I try to fool myself to believe I'm becomming enlightened, I write this to help you all, cause after going through this I've come to a point where I got unconditional love for everybody.
I know where your coming from, the suffering, the UNNESSACARY suffering...I dedicate my life to spirituality from now on 

You can never kill the animal(ego) in you, but you can make it your pet


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Take... onnnnn MEEEE!!! TAKE on meEEE! =P


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Black Box said:
> 
> 
> > *A defence mechanism*, that's all.
> ...


Amen to that amen. It's the only explanation I have come up with anyway.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

hahaha that song hahahaah


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Take... onnnnn MEEEE!!! TAKE on meEEE! =P


Truly marvellous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

but anyway my main goal is, read into these things if u want to stop suffering.... it took me 14 months to realize, but it's true freedom


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Ni Hi Li St. said:


> Now I don't want to sound like I'm suspecting you of denial of your fears or anything, I just wish you to be cautious...


I first experienced DP as a result of denying an intense fear, and have since faced and accepted those fears. I only experience DP symptoms if I focus on the intently.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Again, I do not need anyone to validate my experiences by quoting textbooks or things they have learned. I am using enlightenment simply as a synonym for the spiritual and psychological changes I have undergone since I learned to defeat DP. Nothing you can say, and no amount of metaphysical mumbo jumbo can overshadow that.

PS - this thread is olllddd schooolll


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

> What if it is enlightenment?


Complete acceptance, becoming one with the world. 
Not continually questioning it. I used to think otherwise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I disbelieve in ?enlightenment?? as I disbelieve in ?perfection? because what is perfect to one person isn?t to another. I believe in one's own view of enlightenment and perfection? although many will disagree as well as agree to one's own view? *yawns*? I just woke up? so I?m perfectly tired =)? heh.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

That is exactly my point Darren :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

It's because at the time I wrote this post I was way delusional, I still am, but I intend to come back.
Hell in times of DPDR you can become Jehova's Witness no problem, your mind is so gullible and ur so fuckedup u seek relief no matter how nonexistant what uneed to put ur "fatih" in is.
Enlightenment doesn't exist, consciousness is a result of your incredible nervoussystem. Not some God breathe your soul into you..
I'm sorry I made this post

If I remember right however our atheist friend martinelv proved me wrong on this

Let me put it easy, you got as much evidence for God as I got of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, the scientists gots tons of evidence for evolution and bigbang.

So what most likely that evidence proof or some crazy persons fantasy based in nothing?
You must remember, Buddha, Krishna, Jesus, Amen-Rae, Thor Odin, all these gods are just "made belief" from the fact that humanity at it's beginning knew very little, we're more stupid than we are and was very fascinated by nature and didn't know anything about it.

Imagine looking up at the skies, using ur fantasy u can see the clouds as a car while ur friend sees em as a dog or a cat or even a house.
same shit happened here, they saw the stars, some coincidentially resembled some type of things so there started the myths of the pisces, gemini's, virgos all that crap.
And no matter how much u want to deny it ALL the god myths comes from the Sun....

Jesus = sun
Buddha = sun
Krishna = sun
Amen-Rae(the original christian god orginated in egypt) = sun

So in a sense their right hell yeah, without the sun, we couldnt be here at all. But the sun is nonconscious, it's just nuclear energy if u still think it hears your prayers or got some shit, go ahead.

Soul? no, when you die, your body decomposes into the ground and the atoms that once made up you will make up new things, flowers, trees, but they will not be YOU.

If u study biology, evolution, history of religion/spirituality, skepticism.
Watch som Penn & Teller, James Randi, Richard Dawkins.
Practice common sense and logic critical thinking you may one day come to the same conclusion as I have.
U came to be at birth when the neurons in ur brain was fully developed enough to become CONSCIOUS.

To beat death, you gotto beat aging.
How? well a spiritual retard would say PRAY TO GOD AND LIVE ETERNAL. 
lol...or make up some fairytale of how ur soul(which there is nada zero evidence for) will move on forever. LOL.

In the bible it says sum shit like aslong as God is, there is eternal life.
Yeah as long as God(the sun) arise every morning, there will be eternal life.... On earth, not for you.

UNLESS we beat the aging process and may be able to extend our life span 100 or maybe even 1000 years.
who is this thanks to?
SCIENCE

How about all the other diseases? who conqures them? SCIENCE
If we stayed in the darkages (religion/spiritualiy) how old did people get? at most 40...
so, this new dark age shit is crap.

THERE IS NO SUPPORTING EVIDENCE, and what you call "YOU GOTTA HAVE FAITH" is what I call "You deny truth and wants to stay in delusion".

Somewhere deep down, you know ur natural
the same way I know somewhere deep down the world is real.
But dpdr sure as hell can fool u to become suicidal over it based in fear.
same as you become delusional based in love for your god or fear for eternity in hell...

You can't argue it, no matter how much u try, there is zero evidence for God, Soul, Enlightenment, Karma, Aura, Psychic or anything...

Isn't nature beautiful enough as it is? Why do you need more?
Yeah it's sad when loved ones passes, when they die and become nothing but dirt. It's sad.
But isn't it better to get closure on the issue, remember them, don't go to some fake psycic coldreader to speak to them.

No matter how u put it atheists are more moral, enjoy life more, appreciate it more than any spiritual/religious freak.

Cause to a atheist, if someone kill someone, he is responsible.
With God's plan free will is non existant so he can't be charged
With Karma, free will is non existant, so he can't be charged, it was the dead persons karma who made him kill him.

to a atheist, your lucky ur born the chances for you being born was like 1:7788967856896656, but yet, you made it, you are born.

Like Richard dawkins said: "we are the ones who are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones, cause most people will never be born".

So this life is it, yeah it's fucked, it can be hell, torture, but in the end, it's worth it if u beat DPDR.
Then who cares if u just live 60-80 years?
U lived, u existed, the universe is all there is, its beautiful, it's a chaos and in order at the same time, but does it mean there was a God? NO

I could give u tons of videos disproving the existance of all ur shit plus the proof life can originate on its own without god, how evolution is proven fact etc. but I won't bother cause u do the same as I did back when my I tried to "believe" u ignore the obvious and facts to stay in ur comferable delusion.
I don't judge you for it, I just adress the fact, that, ur wrong and no IM NOT RIGHT.
Evidence and facts is right, I just chose to look for em


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

Bailee said:


> That is exactly my point Darren :wink:


Can I have a merit please? Meow =P


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I believe in god or whatever is out there pulling the strings but i think dp/dr is as about as close to enlightenment as a kick in the balls.

It's just a disorder brought on by anxiety in most cases plain and fukking simple.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Why believe in God, when theres >NO< evidence?
"WELL THE WORLD IS PERFECT" study physics and evolution and u'll have answer for how and why things are the way they are, and its not perfect.
Look at your eye, its imperfect It got a blindspot, either ur god lazy fucker or maybe never existed?, why bring in God ? 
Its a myth that started back in the days by what? HUMANS THINKING THE SUN WAS A GOD...

If u want to worship ur creator, worship ur parents.. they made you NOT GOD. Nature made us all NOT god

It's like "heaven" is up there, then we go to the sky, oh theres no heaven
"OH IT MUST BE IN ANOTHER DIMENSION" lol ur all deluded


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Shag it let people believe in what they want to believe in. If you believe in god, buddha, the magic squid whatever fine who cares.

Let people believe in what they want to believe in or don't want to believe in.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

This is what I believe in:










No mercy... *nOds*


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

lol, almost made me laugh

thx, shut this topic down, it's misleading and will lead u to delusion.

DPDR is NOT enlightenment, because DPDR is a disorder and enlightenment is non existant myth... it exists as the toothfairy a fantasy, much like ur God Except the sun (which all gods are based at) actually exist, its just nto a god


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> This is what I believe in:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now thats one cool thing to believe in atleast you know he will have your back in a fight.


----------



## Ludovico (Feb 9, 2007)

Shit

I'd Never fight that guy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

Dont fook with my faith... or he hammer ya'll with ninja mofo sword... *nOds*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

*Hook you up?* are you taking the pee outta my pirate friend here?!

He doesn't have a penis/spuds... so you'll be limited with him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > He doesn't have a penis/spuds... so you'll be limited with him.
> ...


I?ve seen the ?nothingness?? it?s like a black hole of doom!

He says you?re ok for a spirit? and for ?2.99 you may join his faith? (that?s cheap! Hurry now, this is a limited life time deal! And to make it special it?s a buy one get two free offer? that?s right! You buy one and get two fookers for fook all? cos we don?t give two fooks gees!)

Interested?

Oh and you may also sleep with me as a added bonus? but I?m lazy, so you?ll have to go on top? *nods*

*looks at dreamer...* I?m drunk dear? Please relate to when you were young and dumb... (well I don't need much effort to act dumb... lol)

Can I have a merit? *looks on med info? ?do not drink while taking meds or you?ll feel like shite?? oh? O.K??

Acting like a little twot is useful from time to time? I don?t do it all the time? so there you go? I?ve excused myself for talking shite? lol.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

wow this thread... back from the dead and sillier than ever


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Tis the will of the way!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

*Hands you this*...


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

Checkin my profile out are we now? *slowly winks*?

I volunteer to help others avoid pain, I do not want any other living soul to go through what I have? and the thing is? I haven?t really gone through all that much (My councellor would disagree).

Yet I can not sympathize with them on an emotional level, my motives are due to my logical thinking? perhaps I avoid ?connecting? with them because I wouldn?t be able to handle the emotions involve? What I do know, is that I get something out of seeing them smile due to me? Money is time and time is money? I rather have limited time full of joy? then a long time full of fakeness.

I will success in recovering? I and will help others over come their past pain? I have a reason for life, I and will stand by that reason till my last breath.

*Sticks tongue out*? tis a weapon of joy? =).


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

:roll: Okeys... you got me... lol.

My main e-mail is [email protected]

I've tried to change it time and time again... but it won't let me =*(... heh.


----------

